# non bureau certified shakes/shingles



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

do you guys always buy bureau certified cedar shakes? Is it not safe to buy otherwise.. a premium is a premium right.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know of any supplier around here that doesn't sell bureau cetified shakes. 

Who is to say what's premium? That's why the bureau certifies product. Otherwise I can take a grade #3 and slap the premium name on it and who's to stop me?


----------

